# Best shadow for brightening tear duct?



## arielle123 (Mar 25, 2009)

Hi all, I was wondering your recommendations on the best eyeshadow for brightening the tear duct area? Nothing super glittery? MAC or non-mac/drugstore would be great. I love cheap shadows too! I'm NW15-20 for reference. If you've seen the picture of Taylor Swift on the april issue of Allure I'm looking for something like her makeup but a bit subtler.

Any recommendations would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## User49 (Mar 25, 2009)

I like to use mac naked lunch eyeshadow or nylon if you want a more dramatic look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 x


----------



## dangerdana (Mar 25, 2009)

Covergirl's Champagne is a really effective shimmery brightener.


----------



## moopoint (Mar 25, 2009)

I use MAC Dazzlelight. Seriously, almost everyday.


----------



## tokidoki1825 (Mar 25, 2009)

MAC Shroom is great and natural looking. Other good options--the lightest color in a couple of Cover Girl shadow trios --shimmering sands is a good one, also natural with a nice pearl finish, and there's a beautiful Prestige quad--the one with long strips, in neutral colors--with a light shade and a more skin-ish shade. All good, natural sheen, no sparkle.


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Mar 25, 2009)

MAC Phloof! is perfect also Shroom, Naked Lunch, Nylon etc. But I think Phloof! has more presence 
You can also try a white/silvery eyeshadow MAC Crystal Avalance comes to mind and its also a VP!

For a cheaper alternative I agree with Cover Girls Champagne.


----------



## revinn (Mar 26, 2009)

MAC Crystal Avalanche is amazing; works so well in the inner duct.


----------



## gujifijian (Mar 26, 2009)

I haven't tried Nylon yet but Avalanche from Mac is really bright!


----------



## gujifijian (Mar 26, 2009)

hahaha sorry it's called Crystal Avalanche!


----------



## gigiopolis (Mar 26, 2009)

I love using Femme-Fi in the tear duct. It's shimmery and light enough, but not too bright or glaring. Plus the golden sheen is pretty. <3


----------



## TexasBelle (Mar 26, 2009)

I second the recs for MAC's Phloof! and Nylon. I also like Sin from Urban Decay for the tear duct area (it's a shimmery champagne color, no glitter).


----------



## kittykit (Mar 27, 2009)

I use Nylon


----------



## nunu (Mar 27, 2009)

I love nylon and vanilla pigment is great too!


----------



## Mizz.Coppertone (Mar 27, 2009)

Nylon. It's light but has a warm-ness to it. It makes my eyes + skin glow and it def brightenns the heck out of my eyes


----------



## arielle123 (Mar 27, 2009)

Thanks so much for all the recs!


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Mar 27, 2009)

I am an nw15 as well and i use Phloof! a lot.


----------

